# What would you do in this situation?



## curlytwirly06 (May 30, 2014)

Sorry to harp on the same subject twice, but seeing as how I was recently in a situation that made me feel as if I should have compromised my beliefs, I am curious as to how those of faith would behave given this situation

http://news.yahoo.com/colorado-baker-now-wedding-cakes-gay-couples-205658417.html

The colorado bakers who refused to bake a wedding cake for a gay couple has now been ordered to not discriminate against gay couples based on religious grounds. The baker says he will not even after ruling and will continue till shut down. 

If you were in the same situation how would you have handled it?


----------



## Prudent1 (May 30, 2014)

I heard about this and other examples that were very similar. In all honesty, I think I would pray and seek God's input on how to handle the situation and prayerfully trust God to provide for me in the event that I felt lead to close the business. I don't believe in forcing someone to take _my_ money. For example, when there was a statement I didn't agree with from Starbucks, I stopped patronizing them. I have no plans on ever purchasing anything from them again. I would do the same for any others who I decided I didn't agree with their business practices, goals, etc. I am not be interested in forcing them to serve those in support of heterosexual marriage. I think the 'couple' should have just gone somewhere else. Even if the bakers had made rude comments (which I understand was clearly not the case) they had the option to take their business somewhere else. But to sue *shrugs shoulders* mkay...


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2014)

In the Book of Exodus, the Jewish midwives were ordered by Pharoah to kill every new born male child.    *The Jewish midwives did not*. 

 The three Hebrew sons, were ordered by King Nebuchadnezzar to bow and worship the idols...* They did not.* 

 Daniel was ordered by King Darius to worship the idol.... *He did not*

 In real life, I have been a Wedding Planner and a Floral Designer for a while.   It was a craft and a gift that God blessed me with and it fed my children.  I have been very blessed to create beautiful weddings and designs and I am known to turn away Brides who are unstable and a waste of valuable time for whatever reason (i.e. Bridezillas). 

 I am 'waiting' for the day when a request for a gay wedding comes to me, so that I can gracefully let them know, that I am not supportive of their plans and will give them an entire list of gay friendly designers who will be more than happy to assist them. 

 Now... they can 'try' me if they want to with their foolishness, but I have news for them, I will not fall victim to their folly.   I will not be bullied, and I will not be taken down.   I will fight them tooth and nail defending my civil rights as a Black woman who have every right to my Blackness and for my Religious Freedom.    They want to push me, I can push harder and I will make them fall.   I will not be under their rule, nor their sin.   

 It's not like they do not have other options, they are deliberately seeking me out to victimize me for my freedom of choice and faith, and I will not be subject to it.  

 If they do not like it, the only other response that I have for them is this:

 "Go to hell!"   And I mean every last word of it.   

 Do... not... mess...with.. Me! 

 I do not serve satan and I do not serve the gay alliance who are one in the same, an adversary to God and to my faith.  

 They think that they are winning, however they are not and they never will.  God is about to move on behalf of those who have contended for their faith.   These demonic strategies which have been set against them, and those who have been actively setting these attacks against them shall be brought down and in more ways than one.    

 Jesus told us, His followers, to "Occupy until He Comes".    Occupy means to take possession of, to set rule and to control.    We are not satan's followers, neither are we his components.      

 Jesus made it clear, that '...All power, both in Heaven AND IN EARTH has been given unto Him and He told us that He has given this very same power unto us and that He commanded that WE go, that WE cast out devils, that WE heal the sick, that WE rule and that NOTHING shall by any means hurt us.

 God said that He will reprove kings for our sakes and I have known Him to do so and continue this, He will!

 Do... Not... Mess... With... Me.    

 I've lived this life with Jesus, far too long to be afraid of a devil, let alone a gay devil.    I have seen God's work in my life and about my life and about the lives of others.    And God is no joke... He shall not be mocked nor shall He be belittled.   And neither shall 'we' His Children.  

 I applaude this Baker and his family for not backing down.   They shall only be blessed of God.   This gay agenda is only destined for destruction, the very same as Dagon, the idol that fell........ TWICE!  

 Jesus is Lord and there isn't a thing that the devil can do about it!  

 Bless God Forever and Ever... Amen


----------



## mrselle (May 30, 2014)

Shimmie - I so admire your faith, your fire, your zeal.


----------



## Shimmie (May 30, 2014)

mrselle said:


> @Shimmie - I so admire your faith, your fire, your zeal.



mrselle.... 

 I've come too far, I've been through way too much, to hell and back.  The personal attacks and ridicule that I've been through for being a Christian and they have been vicious.   And I'm not speaking about this forum, this place is a mere shadow, compared to what has occurred in my life, outside of here and long before I came here as a member.    

 After all that I have been through, threats and all, God has kept me and all I can say, were it not for God.   My Rock, Salvation and Healer, Provider and Protector, who Guards all that is mine.    

 There is nothing that anyone can take from me, Elle.   I've been rich and I've been poor, I been abased and I've been abound, through it all, God has never forsaken me.    And I have all of the 'Receipts'.   

 Praise Jesus, Amen. 

 There is no turning back.


----------



## sweetvi (Jun 28, 2014)

Amen!!


----------



## JaneBond007 (Jun 28, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> @mrselle....
> 
> I've come too far, I've been through way too much, to hell and back.  The personal attacks and ridicule that I've been through for being a Christian and they have been vicious.   And I'm not speaking about this forum, this place is a mere shadow, compared to what has occurred in my life, outside of here and long before I came here as a member.
> 
> ...




Threats?!!!???    I know we were like oil and water in the beginning...but you are my sister.  

Solution for that company and others?  They make the cake, you order your own cake topper.  They cannot force a company to make a certain type of cake.  What if you don't make chocolate?  They are going to force you to make chocolate?  How about wedding cakes without any writing on them whatsoever.  No cake toppers.  You order your own.  Do you have to make genital cakes?  NO.  You know, those cakes like breasts and nether region parts.  You don't have to do it.  I mean, if you really want a certain cake, go where they make it, right?  

It's like that actor on some show that doesn't want to be involved in a gay scene.  If I were an actor, I wouldn't do a gay scene.  It's my right not to kiss a woman.  Shrugs.


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 5, 2014)

This question keeps going around and around in my mind. Finally I thought, what would Jesus do? (duhhhh). 

So, I would treat them with love. It seems like Jesus only whupped up on church folks, the ones who should know better.

I would tell them that in accordance with the ordinances governing my life, I don't support gay marriage. Therefore, I could not make them a wedding cake. 

Then, because I love their souls, I would offer to give them free cake. Not for their 'wedding', but for the love of the Lord. 

I believe the Body of Christ has one enemy, and we all know who that is, don't we?


----------



## nlamr2013 (Jul 5, 2014)

I agree I would go with my conviction.  

Anyway though who would even want to eat a cake someone had to be forced to make for you? Or maybe it's principles I guess and they're digging in their heels.  Seems silly to try to force someone to compromise themselves.  And the fact that the two won is crazy.  Like I didn't really pay it any mind but the gay agenda might really be real.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 6, 2014)

I would make the cake. I would not discriminate, i do not need to know all the particulars and i will say that I do not support their relationship and therefore would require that they make arrangement's with the caters to come and pick up the cake. But I would make the cake.  My shop would show every where that I am a  Christian and that I love Christ and I encourage that love in one another so yes, I would bake the cake, Jesus died for all the lost. Here is a perfect example of showing the love of Christ towards another being. How do we know if our kindness will save someone, so what, they are getting married its a sin, so is cursing, or lying about not answering the phone, that in my opinion, is not our place to judge, our place it to show the love of Christ.  Hey when you walk up in my shop you have to work mighty hard not to feel the praise up in there. So I can't imagine. A gay couple feeling comfortable demanding anything. However, they will know the love of Christ. I will serve them as well as anyone else. This is my opinion as a Christian, I also pray that I NEVER get above myself where I feel I am better then anyone because I am saved, my objective it to make sure I can help everyone know Christ. 

and to add, I could never do that anyway. We as black people were so hated on for something we could not change, for a reason no one could ever fathom.  How could I ever get on board with hatred. I could not do it. don't get me wrong I do not support the Gay Agenda, because its in your face, but I do love gay people. I have family members who are gay and I love them dearly.  All I can do is show the love of Christ to them it is for God to judge not me.  But as Christians we are called to love everyone and I believe that that is what we should do. No i will not attend a gay marriage, I know that is wrong in every since, but eating cake? Really!  I am not celebrating the wedding, I am providing a service that I provide for everyone CAKE.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 6, 2014)

sissimpson said:


> This question keeps going around and around in my mind. Finally I thought, what would Jesus do? (duhhhh).
> 
> So, I would treat them with love. It seems like Jesus only whupped up on church folks, the ones who should know better.
> 
> ...


 
The bolded above:   This is beautiful and heartfelt.   Without knowing you in real life, I can sense the sincere and genuine love and compassion of what you've shared above.     

However, this is not what the gay agenda is looking for.    Their mission is to seek out and to persecute and punish those who do not 'accept' their lifestyle.   Their mission is to make an example of those with the intent of intimidating others to accept this lifestyle regardless of their faith and convictions.    

They've already planted, watered and harvested the seeds that those who disagree with them are bigoted and full of hatred towards them which is far from the truth; extremely far from it...but then, the devil is liar, he's the father of lies.    They have schemed with politicians, judges, the media to overturn any law, any vote, any viewpoint, any opposition, against their lifestyle; yet the votes of the majority of society still surpasses in support of the pure and real meaning of marriage which has and is ordained as one man, one woman.     

Yes, it's true  the majority of the human race here and in other countries, Christians and non Christians, still value marriage as between one man and one woman.   

The homosexual agenda can never change the truth of what marriage truly is.   

Your loving gesture of a free cake is indeed that, loving, very loving.  However this is not what they're after.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2014)

blazingthru and sissimpson...

Both of your replies are genuine and in love.  I respect what you are sharing .

My focus is protecting the rights of those who choose not to accommodate .  For instance, how would you respond if your business was a Bed and Breakfast?  Would you want their behavior taking place there?  Especially if this were your home as many owners of a Bed and Breakfast reside there as well.

How would handle this situation?   Where do we draw the line?  

My whole point is that it's not about a cake; it's a fight for our freedom to not support their sin.  

Love to both of you as this is not posted against you nor your acts of love.  As I shared above, my focus is related to protecting our freedom in our Faith.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2014)

Shimmie, I agree with what you said it, it is not always black and white, well not now anyway.  I suppose when anyone decides to have a business they will have to consider all the angles, especially now since its "legal" to wed man to man and woman to woman. God is the ultimate judge of our sin and our willingness or unwillingness to be apart of it.  The bed and breakfast is an excellent point. I wish you didn't make it , I can't get it out of my head. Now I have to talk to others about it, because its bugging me. I'll need some time to reflect. 
Thanks Shimmie


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 7, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> Shimmie, I agree with what you said it, it is not always black and white, well not now anyway. I suppose when anyone decides to have a business they will have to consider all the angles, especially now since its "legal" to wed man to man and woman to woman. God is the ultimate judge of our sin and our willingness or unwillingness to be apart of it. The bed and breakfast is an excellent point. I wish you didn't make it , I can't get it out of my head. Now I have to talk to others about it, because its bugging me. I'll need some time to reflect.
> Thanks Shimmie


 
blazingthru

Dearest Blaz, it is 'I' who thanks YOU.   It is you that "I" thank.   

Dear one, I know your heart of love.   I just wish it were as simple as a 'cake', for I believe that as an act of hospitality, I too would offer them 'free cake' or to even bake a cake as a gesture of God's love.     

But as I shared, it's not about the cake that they want.   Nor the wedding flowers from a Christian Florist nor wedding photos from a Christian photographer.    It's about disparaging / disrespecting our Faith and with a battering ram, bulldozing the doors, the walls, the foundations of Christian businesses to steal our rights to say no to something that is forbidden in the Bible.  And homosexuality is indeed 'forbidden' in the Bible and this earth.   

I've been in the Wedding business for a while and I can assure you that there are gay florists, gay wedding planners, gay photographers, gay bed and breakfast establishments in volumes to accommodate their gay peers. 

They don't want our 'cake', it's about the take away of our rights to say no.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> Shimmie, I agree with what you said it, it is not always black and white, well not now anyway.  I suppose when anyone decides to have a business they will have to consider all the angles, especially now since its "legal" to wed man to man and woman to woman. God is the ultimate judge of our sin and our willingness or unwillingness to be apart of it.  The bed and breakfast is an excellent point. I wish you didn't make it , I can't get it out of my head.
> 
> *Now I have to talk to others about it, because its bugging me. I'll need some time to reflect. *
> 
> ...



  Hi blazingthru...  

Are you still 'reflecting'?   

It's really not hard at all to give a quick answer to.  It's a straight up instant without a blink nor a moment to think,  'No'.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2014)

Oh hey Shimmie, i still want to have this discussion with other folks but it will have to wait. 

My answer is No, I would not compromise my relationship with God and disobey his Laws or his commandments. 

I would serve anyone both man and man and woman and woman, because it is not for me to judge what kind of relationship that they have.

I have stayed at hotels with my girlfriend plenty of times and we have slept together for years and we are not, nor have we ever, nor ever shall be gay.  I would be so offended if asked.  So I would assume it was innocent and none of my business. I rent rooms. If a folks came up in there and doing their thing, making a show of their relationship, I would not serve them. I could not serve them.  I would explain to them why I do not support their relationship married or otherwise. 

I will not call evil good and good evil. I would encourage them to really sit down and study the bible and repent of their sins and provide all I can but no, they cannot stay at my establishment, whatever that entails.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> Oh hey Shimmie, i still want to have this discussion with other folks but it will have to wait.
> 
> My answer is No, I would not compromise my relationship with God and disobey his Laws or his commandments.
> 
> ...


 
At the bolded:   Wow!  I had no idea that you rented rooms.   My question was _'closer to home'_ than I thought.    

There may be an actual 'test' coming with this; more than likely inevitable, that such a situation is going to evolve.   

Protect yourself.   Some folks can come with different spirits, you may wish to anoint each threshold of each room as well as the rooms and the bedding, and dedicate your entire establishment unto the Lord, each time one comes and each time one goes.  Anoint the door posts of each room and praise God that no 'unclean' spirit shall enter into your dwelling, in Jesus' Name.   Amen.  

I'm wishing you the very best


----------



## Katrice (Jul 10, 2014)

Interesting question.  Chick-Fila is a Christian business and has said it does not discriminate in hiring or in service to homosexuals.   Christians can't be salt and light unto themselves.  You won't have the opportunity to speak the truth in love to people you don't interact with.  

Christ didn't come to be King or a political figure.  He didn't refuse to engage the woman at the well or eat with sinners. Their sin didn't change his identity.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2014)

Katrice said:


> Interesting question.  Chick-Fila is a Christian business and has said it does not discriminate in hiring or in service to homosexuals.   Christians can't be salt and light unto themselves.  You won't have the opportunity to speak the truth in love to people you don't interact with.
> 
> Christ didn't come to be King or a political figure.  He didn't refuse to engage the woman at the well or eat with sinners. Their sin didn't change his identity.



Katrice. 

What you are saying is true however Jesus did not celebrate the sin which is the issue regarding a gay wedding cake or allowing a gay couple to reside in a Christian Bed and Breakfast making provisions for their sexual behavior.  As Christians, we still have to draw a line -- set boundaries, as this is what Jesus did also do.   

I need to clarify strongly... Quite strongly that none of these Christian businesses were rejecting these gay couples as humans, let alone nor as customers.  The issue is that they were being asked to perform a particular service which was a compromise to their faith, which is the celebration of a gay marriage which is sin.   

I also need to point out that each of the Christian businesses who have been sued were unjustly disparaged.  They kindly offered these gay couples other options; they did not cast them away as rejects nor treated them inhumanly.  They simply could not renounce their faith"s convictions which is what Jesus would have done as well.  

Christians are under a vicious attack and we are either going to stand for our rights for our faith or be bullied to serve the sins of this fallen society.

I refuse to allow anyone to bully me for anything.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 10, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> At the bolded:   Wow!  I had no idea that you rented rooms.   My question was _'closer to home'_ than I thought.
> 
> There may be an actual 'test' coming with this; more than likely inevitable, that such a situation is going to evolve.
> 
> ...



My apologies, I was staying within the subject. I do not rent rooms, I am sorry if I was not clear.  Oh people have stayed in my house, but I never charged them, except for one person but she was more like family then a renter. (or she became like family)


----------



## Galadriel (Jul 10, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> and to add, I could never do that anyway. We as black people were so hated on for something we could not change, for a reason no one could ever fathom.  How could I ever get on board with hatred. I could not do it. don't get me wrong I do not support the Gay Agenda, because its in your face, but I do love gay people. I have family members who are gay and I love them dearly.  All I can do is show the love of Christ to them it is for God to judge not me.  But as Christians we are called to love everyone and I believe that that is what we should do. No i will not attend a gay marriage, I know that is wrong in every since, but eating cake? Really!  I am not celebrating the wedding, I am providing a service that I provide for everyone CAKE.


 
I think those of us who would decline to bake a cake for a gay wedding aren't doing so from a place of hatred or feeling superior. To me, being asked to provide my talents and services to an event requires a certain amount of cooperation and participation on my part. However, there are some events and types of cakes (as a hypothetical baker) that I simply in good conscience could not participate in.

I wouldn't make a Nazi cake, a cake with racist or obscene wording, a pornographic cake, a blasphemous cake, divorce party cake, etc.

Also, churches have been sued for not renting their banquet halls to gay weddings--so where should this end?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 10, 2014)

Galadriel said:


> I think those of us who would decline to bake a cake for a gay wedding aren't doing so from a place of hatred or feeling superior. To me, being asked to provide my talents and services to an event requires a certain amount of cooperation and participation on my part. However, there are some events and types of cakes (as a hypothetical baker) that I simply in good conscience could not participate in.
> 
> I wouldn't make a Nazi cake, a cake with racist or obscene wording, a pornographic cake, a blasphemous cake, divorce party cake, etc.
> 
> Also, churches have been sued for not renting their banquet halls to gay weddings--*so where should this end*?


 


_Evil shall not triumph over Good..._ 

From Nahum Chapter 1:

*Whatever they plot against the Lord
    he will bring[a] to an end;
    trouble will not come a second time.

*10 They will be entangled among thorns
    and drunk from their wine;
    they will be consumed like dry stubble.[b]

11 From you, Nineveh, *has one come forth*
*    who plots evil against the Lord
    and devises wicked plans.*

*12 This is what the Lord says:*
*“Although they have allies and are numerous,
    they will be destroyed and pass away.
*
Although I have afflicted you, Judah,
    I will afflict you no more.

*13 Now I will break their yoke from your neck
    and tear your shackles away.”*


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 11, 2014)

Loving this thought provoking thread!

My first thought regarding my very own B&B was 'oh no, not up in here you won't!!!'

But then I thought further....

     what about unmarried couples who come with the express purpose of fornicating on my sheets????

     what about the married man who wants to bring his mistress to my place to commit adultery????

     I would have to ask for a marriage license and photo ID from everyone who booked a room. Never mind, I'm out of the B&B business.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2014)

July 10, 2014 
*5 Reasons Christian Businesses Shouldn't Be Legally Forced To Support Gay Weddings*

*John Hawkins*


3/1/2014 12:01:00 AM - John Hawkins
Future historians will likely be flummoxed by the moment we’re living in. In what amounts to less than a blink of an eye in the history of Western civilization, homosexuality has gone from a diagnosed mental disorder to something to be celebrated — or else. 

Indeed, the rush to mandatory celebration is so intense, refusal is now considered tantamount to a crime. And, in some rare instances, an actual crime if the right constable or bureaucrat concludes that you have uttered “hate speech.” -- *Jonah Goldberg* ​For a free society to function, a wide range of speech and behavior has to be tolerated, but that doesn't mean everyone has to approve of it. So, for example, although I don't drink, I have many friends who do. 

While I think Justin Bieber's music is appalling, I don't think it should be illegal. While I would like to see abortion banned except in the case of rape, incest and danger to the life of the mother, I have friends who've admitted to me that they've had abortions.

*Unfortunately, when it comes to gay marriage, we have people who seem to be unable to tell the difference between tolerance and approval.* It's not enough that gay marriage is legal in 17 states. 

As a practical matter, that means every gay American in the country can get married if he or she wants to do so while those who don't want gay marriage also have the option to live in states where the practice isn't legal. 

Although some Americans would like gay marriage to be legal everywhere *and others, like myself, would like it to be illegal everywhere, there's something to be said for leaving the matter to each state.* 

This is still not enough for many liberals who've insisted on going further and actually persecuting Christian businesses who oppose gay marriage. Christians who don't want to sanction gay marriage are being sued, prosecuted and driven out of business for doing nothing more than living up to their Christian beliefs, which are incompatible with condoning gay marriage. 

erplexed In Oregon, Sweet Cakes by Melissa faced fines from the state and eventually lost its business because the owners declined to bake a cake for a gay wedding. 

erplexed In Washington State, florist Barronelle Stutzman has been sued for refusing to provide flowers for a gay wedding. 

erplexed The Wildflower Inn in Vermont was sued for refusing to host a gay couple’s wedding reception. 

erplexed Christian photographer Elane Huguenin in New Mexico was told she wasn't allowed to decline to participate in a gay marriage commitment ceremony. 

erplexed In New Jersey a seaside retreat, which is a United Methodist Church Christian facility, was told it wasn’t allowed to refuse a civil union ceremony. 

Whether you believe as I do that all of those businesses made the right choice when they refused to sanction gay marriage, you should at least believe that they have the right to make their own decisions. 

Here's why.... 

*1) Businesses should generally have the right to refuse customers:* 

Because of slavery, segregation, Jim Crow and the other abominations Democrats forced on America, we did choose as a nation to treat race differently than most other issues. 

So, we do not allow businesses to discriminate based on race -- and that's a good thing. However, businesses can and do turn away customers for almost every other reason imaginable. Shouldn't they be able to do that? 

Shouldn't the Super Bowl be allowed to decline an advertisement from a porn website? 

Shouldn't the NAACP be able to turn away KKK members from a speech? 

Shouldn't a movie theater be allowed to tell people who insist on using cell phones in the theater that they're not welcome? 

Shouldn't Wal-Mart be allowed to refuse to carry NAMBLA literature in its stores? 

Shouldn't a nightclub be allowed to tell people wearing gang colors that they’re not welcome? 

Shouldn't the Democratic Party be allowed to decline ads on its website from the Republican Party? 

On a personal note, at my website Right Wing News I've declined advertisements from porn websites, a dating service for "sugar daddies," a dating service for people who are married, and even a t-shirt seller I considered to be homophobic.

If the Westboro Baptist Church were to one day decide that they wanted to sell "God h*tes F***" t-shirts on my website, should I be forced to sell it ad space even though I consider its beliefs to be repugnant and incompatible with my faith? 

*For every American with rudimentary common sense, these questions answer themselves.* 

*2) It violates the First Amendment:* 

Per the First Amendment, _"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."_ 

*Supporting gay marriage is incompatible with Christianity. Baking a cake for a gay marriage, renting out a building for it, taking the pictures, etc., etc. could very fairly be considered sanctioning the marriage*. 

*To force a Christian to do that violates the First Amendment.* 

This entire column could consist of that one point and it should be sufficient, but let's do continue on. 

(continued next post)


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2014)

(continued)

*3) It's a misguided attempt to legally force people to accept gay marriage:* 

In a very real sense, the gay marriage fight isn't about gay marriage. Civil unions confer all the same rights as marriage and the biggest point of contention on civil unions has become that they're being used as a stepping stone to gay marriage. 

If that wasn't an issue, civil unions would have overwhelming support and then everybody would be happy, right? Wrong. Because again, gay marriage isn't really about that. 
At its core, gay marriage is really about acceptance. 

A lot of gay Americans have made the mistake of centering their whole existence on their sexual orientation and so they almost see it as an insult if everything "gay" isn't treated as wonderful and fantastic. Except it's not. 

Everything heterosexual certainly isn't wonderful and fantastic either; so how could everything homosexual be wonderful and fantastic? Do you think these Christian bakers would bake a cake for an orgy? Would the photographer shoot naked pictures of Miley Cyrus? Would a Christian church host an S&M convention? It's highly doubtful.

The Left loves to encourage gay Americans to define their life by their sexual orientation, which cruelly sets people up for disappointment. 

It's now common to hear liberals say things like, "Oh well, in 20 years everybody will approve of gay weddings." Of course, liberals were saying the same thing about abortion after Roe v. Wade and how did that work out? Oh...right. 

The truth is nobody gets universal acceptance. There are people who don't like me because I'm a white, conservative, Christian, male Tea Partier. I know this because I get emails and Facebook messages from them telling me so almost every day. 

*There are a lot of terrific human beings out there who are gay *, but if they make the mistake of demanding universal acceptance of everything about their sexual orientation a condition of being content, they're likely to have long, unhappy lives. 

*4) It's anti-Christian:* 

There's an intense dislike of Christianity on the Left and it's an order of magnitude more intense for gay liberals for obvious reasons. Although as 

Billy Graham has said, _"God will not judge a Christian guilty for his or her involuntary feelings,"_ 

Christianity doesn't condone homosexual behavior. 

*Under the best of circumstances, few people want to hear that they're doing something immoral.* 

It's even worse when people feel as if they're being judged for something they believe would be difficult or even impossible to change. 

So, some of the people who are put in that position love getting an opportunity to victimize a poor Christian baker or florist because it allows them to lash out at Christianity by proxy. Since these Christians are paying a big price for standing up for our faith, they deserve our support. 

*5) It's involuntary servitude:* 

It's highly ironic that liberals have compared a baker choosing not to bake a cake for a gay wedding to slavery and Jim Crow laws. After all, the Christian businesses are the ones that are being forced into involuntary servitude for ungrateful, vicious masters. 

Ask yourself why anyone with good motives would want to FORCE an unwilling person to bake his or her wedding cake or take pictures at his or her wedding? 

*What's next?* 

Will people who don't respond to invitations to gay weddings be charged with a hate crime? 

http://townhall.com/columnists/johnhawkins/2014/03/01/5-reasons-christian-businesses-shouldnt-be-legally-forced-to-support-gay-weddings-n1802331/page/full

---------------------------------------


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2014)

sissimpson said:


> Loving this thought provoking thread!
> 
> My first thought regarding my very own B&B was 'oh no, not up in here you won't!!!'
> 
> ...


 
   I know.... Right?    

If it were me, I'd require applications and proof of status.      Let's face it, a Bed and Breakfast is a small place (not a large hotel).  And most of the owners reside there.   Simply for the sake of safety, we need to know about the folks who are sleeping under the same roof with us.   They could be an escaped criminal.  

So just like in the white house, no one gets in without clearance ... period.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> I know.... Right?
> 
> If it were me, I'd require applications and proof of status.



But back in the day you did have to prove you were married. You couldn't just rent a hotel. well not a mom and pop hotel and I was born in the south and there weren't that many hotels you could go to anyway. So you fake the funk, not saying I did, i  was to little for that, just saying getting a ring and so forth so no questions was asked. I remember hearing conversations like that when I was growing up during the civil rights movements.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 11, 2014)

blazingthru said:


> But back in the day you did have to prove you were married. You couldn't just rent a hotel. well not a mom and pop hotel and I was born in the south and there weren't that many hotels you could go to anyway. So you fake the funk, not saying I did, i was to little for that, just saying getting a ring and so forth so no questions was asked. I remember hearing conversations like that when I was growing up during the civil rights movements.


 
I remember that  Folks would lie on the hotel registration and write, Mr. and Mrs. Jones or Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Or the man would go inside of the motel lobby and register while the woman waited in the car. Or they'd go out of town where nobody knew them or could ID their car and ask for a room way down on the other side where the motel manager couldn't see them as a couple. 

Businessmen who traveled would have a 'visitor'. 

I used to hear all the stories. 

This is why I would have my B and B set up as a Ministry with all of the rules and regs, posted in each room and agreed to by the visitors after a full investigation has been taken place. I am serious about this. God says no unclean thing can cross my threshold and I'm not having it any other way. It would be restricted upon everyone, not just gay couples. I'm not having that mess around me.

I've been very successful with my prayers when on two separate occasions a gay male lived above me in my former apartment. He was 'active' and I prayed that he had to go. And yes, in both situations both men were moved out before their leases were up. I simply prayed the will of God, so it was quite easy for the prayers to be answered. 

Here's the irony of both situations. I'm friends with both of the men AND they allow me to pray for them. I just wasn't having their folly of activity going on around me. That was wrong and disrespectful. What happened it they became very uncomfortable with their sexual activity around me...very. Yet, God kept peace between us. 

I have a beautiful letter from one of the men that he wrote to me before he moved, which led to us having a very warm conversation. I made a promise to God that I would pray for these men and the prayers brought us close as friends. The Bible says that God has ordained peace for us. It has been proven in an unlikely situation where God worked out both situations in peace.


----------



## Katrice (Jul 11, 2014)

Shimmie said:


> Katrice.   What you are saying is true however Jesus did not celebrate the sin which is the issue regarding a gay wedding cake or allowing a gay couple to reside in a Christian Bed and Breakfast making provisions for their sexual behavior.  As Christians, we still have to draw a line -- set boundaries, as this is what Jesus did also do.  I need to clarify strongly... Quite strongly that none of these Christian businesses were rejecting these gay couples as humans, let alone nor as customers.  The issue is that they were being asked to perform a particular service which was a compromise to their faith, which is the celebration of a gay marriage which is sin.  I also need to point out that each of the Christian businesses who have been sued were unjustly disparaged.  They kindly offered these gay couples other options; they did not cast them away as rejects nor treated them inhumanly.  They simply could not renounce their faith"s convictions which is what Jesus would have done as well.  Christians are under a vicious attack and we are either going to stand for our rights for our faith or be bullied to serve the sins of this fallen society.  I refuse to allow anyone to bully me for anything.



I agree Christians in the US have freedom of religion and should not be forced to provide services to gay weddings. 

In reading the related cases and hearing commentary there wasn't ministry but a focus on Me and my rights.  Christ told his followers to expect persecution. Christ wasn't fighting for rights or daring someone to attempt to bully him he was fishing for souls.  

While I'm against gay marriage and abortion I realize the reason Christian advocacy on these fronts often fail is because the fight is against flesh and blood.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2014)

Katrice said:


> I agree Christians in the US have freedom of religion and should not be forced to provide services to gay weddings.
> 
> In reading the related cases and hearing commentary there wasn't ministry but a focus on Me and my rights. Christ told his followers to expect persecution.
> 
> ...


 


_At that time some Pharisees came to Jesus and said to him, "Leave this place and go somewhere else. Herod wants to kill you."_

_He replied, "Go tell that fox, 'I will keep on driving out demons and healing people today and tomorrow, and on the third day I will reach my goal.'_

Luke 13:31-32

There's a point in every Christians life, where the rubber meets the road, and they are forced to take a stand against the opposition and defend their rights. 

Jesus was threatened by King Herod, in turn Jesus stood for His rights, He made it crystal clear, that He was going to continue with His Ministry, today, tomorrow and until it's completion; in turn letting Herod know that He would not be stopped. _'I dare you to come to try and stop me..." _

_On top of that, Jesus called Herod out as a fox... the effeminate one (Greek translation). _

Jesus loved with all of His heart, body, soul and with His Life. Yet, He still stood for His rights to complete the work here on earth that He was called to. 

There's a time to be gentle and there's a time to take a firm stand for our rights and it has absolutely nothing to do with being unloving. 

Not all gays are involved in this militant agenda against Christians, however there are those that are where a stand shall and will be taken to set a bound before them that they cannot cross. 

What are the bounds? 

Number 1: "Our Children" 

There is an innocent generation that are being overwhelmed in the public school systems teaching them that homosexuality is 'normal'. 

And there is an even more crucial danger: They are telling these children who parents who teach them otherwise, that their parents are lying to them; to not believe their parents who tell them that only a Mommie and Daddie make a Marriage. 

As Christian parents, do we lie docile and allow this to continue with 'our' children? Or do we take a stand for our rights to teach our children the truth? 

There is a whole lot more going on out there. A lot! Being 'mute' about what's occurring is what satan wants. satan wants the souls of our children and it begins with rebelling against the parents who are commanded by God to teach our children the Truth and teach them the ways of God. 

How long do we 'halt' between two opinions? To say nothing is to allow it. Sooner or later, we reach a point where we have to take a stand against satan's plan and speak up and shut them down.


----------



## antavia009 (Jul 13, 2014)

Everyone that gets married in this country are not Christian. Just saying.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 13, 2014)

antavia009 said:


> Everyone that gets married in this country are not Christian.  Just saying.


 
No one said they were.   

However, it doesn't validate the legalizing of two people of the same sex getting married.  Nor does it validate Christian businesses being sued for not accommodating gay marriage.


----------



## felic1 (Jul 13, 2014)

I was going to say that a baker could bake the cake and pray over it. As a nurse I refuse to assist with abortions. I won't be assisting and praying in a treatment room where an abortiom takes place. It is a clear case of come out from among them and be ye separate.  Love the person


----------

